# So What Do I do after Friday?



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

So After Friday im going to finish my last scheduled job. Complete with my current 4 man crew.

After That, 

I only need 1 guy for 1 day to complete another job. Complete.


Nothing after that. Nothing is more Frustrating than to tell a guy to stay home. 

No Leads, No Calls, Given 2 quotes, nothing back.


I love to be busy. I love the business, I love to work long hours, I wish I had multiple sites going on. I Wish, only I Wish. I Hate to Stay home! 

Im only 24!


But Rather Sit and Complain about, I want to take this opportunity as a clean slate, to start from fresh. Maybe Things or should I say things will WORK out for the good.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

[quote

Im only 24![/quote]

Coke off a rippers jugs :thumbsup:


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*panderson2414*

You could come out to the mid west and work your nuts off for me. Or you can sit and rot in a city.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

panderson2414 said:


> You could come out to the mid west and work your nuts off for me. Or you can sit and rot in a city.


:whistling Just what kind of job are you offering?


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*panderson2414*

Anderson Sanblasting Inc.
64258 140th st
Adams MN 55909]
1-507-208-1862
Paul P. Anderson


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

How much would you pay him for sandblasting his nuts off


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*panderson2414*

heritage you can **** off Im looking for good people.


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

panderson2414 said:


> heritage you can **** off Im looking for good people.


You're just giving me more material...this one's too easy :thumbsup:


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*pandeson2414*

Okay what does he owe you. What is the story


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*panerson2414*

post


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm just pulling your leg :thumbsup:

He asked what he should do after friday.

I suggested he pick up a ripper and write the weekend off :thumbsup:



Sheeesh, nobody has fun around here?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

:whistling


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*panderson2414*

Well, The maditory **** you I guess. I run jobs with trades. I am non union and I am still in charge of the jobs. I run these jobs because I know the famlies that have enough money to have this kind of work done. I do the work I get paid, I was hearing MPR, today WALL STREET gets paid I should too. They dont give a **** why should we.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

So what is that your trying to say?


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

plazaman said:


> So After Friday im going to finish my last scheduled job. Complete with my current 4 man crew.
> 
> After That,
> 
> ...


What are you doing to generate business?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

plazaman said:


> So After Friday im going to finish my last scheduled job. Complete with my current 4 man crew.
> 
> After That,
> 
> ...



Now is when you have to go work, pound the pavement contact all your customers, contractors and friends, let them know what going on. 
Get creative re-invent yourself and your company, re- think your strategy
you should have been doing this before you ran out of work.
I know things are tough out there and I don't know your market, but you asked.
Talk to your guys get their input.

Good luck! and it always works out it has to.


----------



## Brickie (Jun 15, 2006)

bconley said:


> Now is when you have to go work, pound the pavement contact all your customers, contractors and friends, let them know what going on.
> Get creative re-invent yourself and your company, re- think your strategy
> you should have been doing this before you ran out of work.
> I know things are tough out there and I don't know your market, but you asked.
> ...


I agree:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I was in the exact same boat the end of October, 2008. The only exception is I had 3 guys working for me and I received a call from my major client that he had no money to pay me and he was two months behind. To date, with interest and attorney fees it is now approaching quarter million. That is whole another thread that I will not get into here.

The point is I did have one job lined up for the Christmas Holidays at a local college. I called a past client who had mentioned finishing his basement. I laid off my help and it was just me. I use of my main guys from time to to time. I kept telling people that I had enough work to get me through the end of January of this year. After that it was about two weeks at a time. It is now approaching December and I have enough work to keep me going along with 1-2 others through the holidays possibly to the end of January. 

I contacted several clients, I sent out a "resume" sheet to my clients who also told me that they forwarded it to others. I started a monthly newsletter back in March. All in all, as I look back, while the resume and newsletter has created some work, it was my clients who helped me the most. Keep in touch with past customers, simple things like handing out business cards, and Praying. 

It was hard letting those guys go. I have one guy who was my right hand man then is an independent sub now. I use him when I can but it is not every day. One of the other guys would come back to work for me in a heart beat if I asked him. The other...well let's just say I have moved on.:no:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Heritage said:


> I'm just pulling your leg :thumbsup:
> 
> He asked what he should do after friday.
> 
> ...


you obviously have never read a panderson post 
he is extremely passionate about his work and trade and from what ive seen always there to help anyone

not every thread needs a funny comment


----------

